# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Safe to keep neon tetras with shrimps?

## boobilly

As above, I would like to keep some neon tetras with my cherry shrimps. There are some pieces of driftwood tied with marimo moss , and java moss and taiwan moss in my tank. Is that enough hiding places for the shrimps so they will not be so stressed when I put the fishes in? Furthermore, willl the fishes eat the baby shrimps? Neon tetra's mouth are small right?

----------


## Madnezz

Hi boobilly,

I have keep shrimps with 2 x SAE, 4 X rummynose, 6 x growlight tetras and 8 x neon tetras.
So far they never attack my shrimps but I have witnessed growlight and neon trying to eat the shrimplets. 
They do cause stress (especially SAE, growlight and neon) to my shrimps when they are eating algae wafer together.

----------


## kian

i do keep neon with my cherry before but not now as i saw them chasing my shrimplets and was told by some bro in a forum that they will shrimplets is a food resource for neon ^^well..up to you to believe =D

----------


## linahalim

Even its not a source of food the shrimplets will feel stress and unable to adapt
worst still if the shrimp moult. The hungry fishes will involunteerary snibble on them as they are weak.

if you notice those brothers here selling shrimps and breeding them, their tank are solely shrimps and no other fishes except otos



> i do keep neon with my cherry before but not now as i saw them chasing my shrimplets and was told by some bro in a forum that they will shrimplets is a food resource for neon ^^well..up to you to believe =D

----------


## Madnezz

I only see 6 small shrimps in my 3ft tank so the survival rate is pretty low.
Anyway my tank is not really heavily planted (only set up a couple of month).
My friend's 2ft tank which is heavily planted (lots of hiding places) and house 40-50 neon tetras + other fishes, have 10+ small shrimps (survival rate is pretty low too).

----------


## spgan

> I only see 6 small shrimps in my 3ft tank so the survival rate is pretty low.
> Anyway my tank is not really heavily planted (only set up a couple of month).
> My friend's 2ft tank which is heavily planted (lots of hiding places) and house 40-50 neon tetras + other fishes, have 10+ small shrimps (survival rate is pretty low too).


 
This friend mentioned is me.  :Laughing: 

I started planted tanks with neon and soon added shrimps as I find them more interesting as they're able to breed. Although it is not recommended to keep fishes and shrimps together but if you feed your neon regularly (2 times a day) and have a heavily planted tank to go with, shrimps can still managed to hide. I feed my shrimps with algae waffer at night when the light goes off.

One thing to note, they seems to not get pregnant easily. Maybe due to the fish stress. My shrimplets are mostly from pregnant shrimps when I bought them from LFS.

Hope this infomation helps. Most importantly, enjoy the plants, shrimps and fishes!  :Wink:

----------


## Jungle-mania

I have no problems with 6 dwarf pencilfishes and 10 clown killies, but that is mainly because they are rather peaceful fishes.

----------


## boobilly

O dear, I guess that means I will be looking at other kinds of fishes then.. Those clown killies do sound good...

----------


## kian

haha otto is not a bad idea=D

----------


## namska

not quite safe. from many experience that i have encountered and heard of, the tetras attack shrimplets and shrimps whenever they are stressed up or not well fed.

----------


## Ivan

Yes, not safe to keep tetra in shrimp tank. Unless you don't want any shrimplets. :Smile:

----------


## torque6

should be ok. There are some amano tanks with tetras and shrimps as well, however, if you intend to start breeding them, would be advisable to keep it a only shrimp tank.

----------


## SOLAR TANHK

Depends on what you prefers to see, the neons or the baby shrimp.
I kept baby endlers in my cherry tank(back half covered with moss), no baby shrimp in sight.
Got fedup and return all the baby endlers to the parent endler tank, now can see quite a number of babies shrimp gliding around the tank. 
Adults cherry should be ok but will be stressed out.

----------


## Madnezz

Got 2 to 3 batches of shrimplets but only manage to spot 1.
Either in the bellies of my tetras or hide some where.
Only feed my fishes once per day, maybe it is time to buy a auto-feeder or remove the fishes from my tank.

----------


## torque6

Both would be a good suggestion.

----------

